# Duck call from WB wood



## James (Feb 22, 2014)

Got this wood from Chuck and it turned great.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 22, 2014)

NICE!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 22, 2014)

Is that the Black oak burl? cool call James.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## James (Feb 22, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Is that the Black oak burl? cool call James.


----------



## James (Feb 22, 2014)

I think so now. When I first grabbed it to turn I was thinking maple, until I squared it up. Then I remembered your post and kicked myself for not buying all that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2014)

That is a SWEET looking call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 22, 2014)

That's SHARP! I've got some that I haven't turned yet. I'm going to have to spin some soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Good looking call and good looking wood.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2014)

James - Thats a jaw dropper. Nice finish sets off that beautiful wood. Excellent work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2014)

That's a 10 right there. Looks like a cross between marble and granite. Fantastic colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 23, 2014)

That's some good lookin wood ,,,Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson (Feb 23, 2014)

I really like the look of that call! Any chance you can post a pic with a darker background.....the lighter background in the pic posted makes it difficult to see some of the detail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 23, 2014)

dam purty feather getter

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's a 10 right there. Looks like a cross between marble and granite. Fantastic colors.


Wait until you get your box of it Kevin, it really has the granite look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2014)

khobson said:


> I really like the look of that call! Any chance you can post a pic with a darker background.....the lighter background in the pic posted makes it difficult to see some of the detail.


 Here is three different views of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow that feather look, especially as seen in the middle pic, is righteous. Can't wait to get my box from chuck. Awesome stuff.


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Wow that feather look, especially as seen in the middle pic, is righteous. Can't wait to get my box from chuck. Awesome stuff.


You are a lucky man, Kevin. I held back when he posted what you are getting. Didn't even know I had this until yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

James said:


> You are a lucky man, Kevin. I held back when he posted what you are getting. ...




Thank you!


----------



## TMAC (Feb 23, 2014)

Man James I'm glad you posted that. I've got a whole box of that black oak burl I bought from Chuck several months back and haven't turned any. I think I will now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, now that it's about all gone,and traded away, you all want to buy some, just my luck .lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## James (Feb 24, 2014)

TMAC said:


> Man James I'm glad you posted that. I've got a whole box of that black oak burl I bought from Chuck several months back and haven't turned any. I think I will now


Tim, I'm not sure you will like how it turns, just as well seal the box and send here to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 24, 2014)

You have some BOB headed your way James, with an offer. You didn't completely miss the boat .lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> You have some BOB headed your way James, with an offer. You didn't completely miss the boat .lol.


Awesome, Sounds like a plan in the works. Now my mind will be working overtime trying to figure out the mystery!


----------

